# Aiden the Asthma Attack Life Saver!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I started to teach Aiden to retrieve my mom's inhaler during an asthma attack. She frequently has pretty chronic asthma attacks, so I figured this may actually come in handy! It's not pefect yet, but it's definitely close!






P.s..The inhaler fell when I dropped it. I actually am teaching him to bring it to the front but my butter fingers slipped. =X


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GREAT JOB!!!!! yeah Aiden


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awesome!!!! way to go!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

That is too cool! I agree, great job!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Aiden is a handsome fella.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

That is really really cool.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I think his new name should be Awesome Aiden. Or Aiden the Awesome?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Aiden the awsome!! He truly is. Great job to you both!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody! He really is a fantastic dog. :wub:


----------

